# Chassis ID DEREK BRAND



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Can someone help with ID
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

IMHO- nothing to do with Derek Brand, just looks like a nasty cobbled together project chassis, made in the last 30 years, long after Mr. Brand was involved with Slots.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Did`nt MR Brand work for TYCO for the development of the 440 
"is that over 30 years already?".
Also his sons Ken & Roder took over the Design business . Derek & Derek in Californa?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Will sprinkling cocaine on it make it faster?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I would love to see different views of this chassis!
What fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sidejobjon said:


> Did`nt MR Brand work for TYCO for the development of the 440
> "is that over 30 years already?".
> Also his sons Ken & Roder took over the Design business . Derek & Derek in Californa?
> Thanks SJJ


I DO believe the 440 Chassis WAS developed around 30 years ago....or at least in the mid 1980's ? I'll have to look that up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

It appears the tyco 440X2 chassis was shown in the 1983 Catalog, so the regular 440 Magnum musta DEBUTED EARLIER ? I only have reference to the 1980 and 1983 catalogs, so I'm not sure about '81-'82 ?
https://sites.google.com/site/speedinctycoreference/Tyco-Home/tyco-catalogs/1983-tyco-catalog


----------



## tjetjunkman (Oct 13, 2005)

I thought the 440 came out in '79


tjetjunkman 
racing in indiana


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one funky little chassis. Looks scratch built to me. Someone was looking for a narrow, ultra short wheelbase and made what they had to to get it to fit. They obviously had access to a milling machine (Bridgeport maybe) and nylatron. It's cool looking! It really makes me wonder what someone could possible build with that short of a wheelbase and that narrow...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Tyco was trying to profit from the Micro machine Craze. Hired Brand to make this, in the Later 1980`s.
But it got scraped.
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty cool! It has enough T jet characteristics to say Derek had his hand in it. I just now realized the front wheels are fixed and over the pick up shoes. Man, that's one stubby sorta kinda like a T jet! LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I don't buy it....*



sidejobjon said:


> Tyco was trying to profit from the Micro machine Craze. Hired Brand to make this, in the Later 1980`s.
> But it got scraped.
> SJJ


 And where did you get that info ?!
Personally, it looks rough and more cobbled together than anything Mr. Brand or Tyco would have a hand in. Even prototypes of the 1980's were extremely well finished, and by then, the Pancake motor was so outdated(and maybe still under copyright?) that it would never been used. IMHO- it looks like something a young engineering student would have cobbled together, either as a school project, or for his own personal use.
PS- so who owns this chassis now, and how did they get it ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

how well does it run?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> how well does it run?


Just a shelf queen for now. Want find out more History on it for now. It came out of TYCO when they were in NJ.
SJJ


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While I agree the car looks a little rough, it is not out of line with the R&D "working prototypes" I own or others I have seen from Aurora. As for it being Tyco or some other manufactures prototype, hard to say without legit documentation. The seller that had this on ebay seems to be touting himself as a former employee, which while it does NOT guarantee anything one should certainly ask for a written/signed letter of authenticity….this would help in authenticating it’s legitimacy!?!

I do see what I would call a couple of red flags……..I find it rather odd that it uses what appears to be Aurora slimline pancake type arm when tyco has always used non pancake armature and for decades! And the body is a Galoob micro machine…..again not out of line to use others products in R&D faze, but it creates potential concerns in authenticating the item.

JMHO


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> And where did you get that info ?!
> Personally, it looks rough and more cobbled together than anything Mr. Brand or Tyco would have a hand in. Even prototypes of the 1980's were extremely well finished, and by then, the Pancake motor was so outdated(and maybe still under copyright?) that it would never been used. IMHO- it looks like something a young engineering student would have cobbled together, either as a school project, or for his own personal use.
> PS- so who owns this chassis now, and how did they get it ?


This is from Pat Dennis on a differant site.
I am particularly distressed by the comments of self appointed "experts" (to quote a Penske team member "Those of you who think you know it all are particularly annoying to those of us who do"). The object in question has all of the earmarks of a R&D breadboard sample, commissioned to explore the feasibility for a particular manufacturer - in this case Tyco, to produce a chassis for this scale. The fact that this "breadboard" sample accomplished the initial task, but never moved beyond this stage to an engineering sample was most likely a decision driven by marketing - costs, target market size, etc. The shelves of creative R&D personnel are usually filled with such interesting devices


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sidejobjon said:


> This is from Pat Dennis on a differant site.
> I am particularly distressed by the comments of self appointed "experts" (to quote a Penske team member "Those of you who think you know it all are particularly annoying to those of us who do"). The object in question has all of the earmarks of a R&D breadboard sample, commissioned to explore the feasibility for a particular manufacturer - in this case Tyco, to produce a chassis for this scale. The fact that this "breadboard" sample accomplished the initial task, but never moved beyond this stage to an engineering sample was most likely a decision driven by marketing - costs, target market size, etc. The shelves of creative R&D personnel are usually filled with such interesting devices


 WELL EXCUSE ME Pat Dennis, for pondering, scrutinizing and giving other plausible theories.... as I guess I only "think" I know it all, when YOU "DO" know it all ! PS- Mr. Dennis, don't be so "distressed" -it's only a funky looking little toy car for crying out loud !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Personal Note to Pat Dennis- if he's reading this thread ?
When I was a kid in the 1960's I was into HO, and owned Aurora T-Jet's , Faller, and Tyco S cars. when the 1970's hit things were changing, A/FX came out to replace the T-jets and TycoPro came out to replace the Tyco "S".... now in 1971 I was only 13 years old, but that year I bought two A/FX and two TycoPro cars, and although I loved my A/FX cars for their detailing and handling and smooth power, those TycoPro were sooo finicky to tune the foils, and so gawd dang fast(when they were running right) on the straights that a kid couldn't control then when they came to a curve, nor could us youngins tune them to run well, and I soon got sick of them and never bought another tyco for 30 years ! LOL- they should have had a label on all the TycoPro cars back then, for ADULT USE ONLY !


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I started around 1975 when I was 10. I started off with AFX magna tractions...
over the next year I acquired a few tyco pros and then when curvehuger's came out, got 2 of those. We used to drag race a lot... my tyco pros usually CRUSHED all comers! 

They couldn't handle a curve for crap, but on a straight, nothing was faster.
I have one now that fly out FLIES!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- did anyone ever see the REAL Galoob Micro Machine Slots cars ?
Well here is an example...


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

SCJ said:


> While I agree the car looks a little rough, it is not out of line with the R&D "working prototypes" I own or others I have seen from Aurora. As for it being Tyco or some other manufactures prototype, hard to say without legit documentation. The seller that had this on ebay seems to be touting himself as a former employee, which while it does NOT guarantee anything one should certainly ask for a written/signed letter of authenticity….this would help in authenticating it’s legitimacy!?!
> 
> I do see what I would call a couple of red flags……..I find it rather odd that it uses what appears to be Aurora slimline pancake type arm when tyco has always used non pancake armature and for decades! And the body is a Galoob micro machine…..again not out of line to use others products in R&D faze, but it creates potential concerns in authenticating the item.
> 
> ...


SCJ, Johnnie
Could you send some photos of yours? Maybe pm i will give you my email.
This Chassis was confirmed this afternoon, it was built by Derek & Derek for Tyco.
SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sidejobjon said:


> SCJ, Johnnie
> Could you send some photos of yours? Maybe pm i will give you my email.
> This Chassis was confirmed this afternoon, it was built by Derek & Derek for Tyco.
> SJJ


:thumbsup: Glad you actually got a confirmation I.D. on this lil bugger, now Pat Dennis can sleep easier at nite knowing us skeptics were proven wrong - LOL


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

sidejobjon said:


> to quote a Penske team member "Those of you who think you know it all are particularly annoying to those of us who do"


Isaac Asimov was a Penske team member?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they're kinda cool... like mini gplus cars. You can make pick ups so they run on standard track


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> they're kinda cool... like mini gplus cars. You can make pick ups so they run on standard track


Jimmy,
The Derek Chassis pickups are spaced for standard track, Hard to see in photo.
SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sidejobjon said:


> Jimmy,
> The Derek Chassis pickups are spaced for standard track, Hard to see in photo.
> SJJ


 I think Jimmy was referring to the Galoob Micro Machine Car pix I posted....


----------

